# Linux World Expò 2005

## .:deadhead:.

Anche quest'anno il Linux World Expò si farà! 24 - 26 maggio, Crowne Plaza di Milano.

http://www.linuxworldexpo.it/

Sul Forum dei Gechi trovate tutte le informazioni necessarie riguardanti l'organizzazione e la nostra presenza là!

http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1274#1274

randomaze: la manifestazione é terminata e tolgo lo stiky

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Sul Forum dei Gechi trovate tutte le informazioni necessarie riguardanti l'organizzazione e la nostra presenza là!

 

Sempre nello stesso forum ci sarebbero anche alcuni topic relativi al "come collaborare"... ogni manodopera é benvenuta  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Messo sticky  :Smile: 

----------

## lotti

io ci vado con al amglietta di windows.... XD

----------

## IlGab

Se tutto va bene io sarò allo stand di DELL, spero di venirvi a trovare.

----------

## ElDios

Ciao ragazzi, io sarò presente allo stand di LinuxPro..questa sarà la mia prima comparsa in veste ufficiale di redattore  :Laughing: 

ci vediamo làààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààà....

Lele

----------

## tuxer

Sti 'ca...

Costano tantino i corsi :O, vabbeh saranno fatti a regola d'arte immagino!

Ma c'è qualcosa di interessante anche per gli smanettoni comuni o solo roba per aziende e simili?

----------

## randomaze

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> Sti 'ca...
> 
> Costano tantino i corsi :O, vabbeh saranno fatti a regola d'arte immagino!
> 
> Ma c'è qualcosa di interessante anche per gli smanettoni comuni o solo roba per aziende e simili?

 

C'é lo stand dei gechi dove puoi venire a incontrare tanta gente simpatica  :Razz: 

----------

## tuxer

Uhm ok meglio di niente  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Ma che fate nello stand? si vendono magliette?

Si installa gentoo ai passanti con 3 server dual xeon e distcc?

----------

## neryo

io ci saro' il 26 per fare l'esame 101 e 102 di LPI.. quindi ci si vede la'!!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> Si installa gentoo ai passanti con 3 server dual xeon e distcc?

 

Si potrebbe anche fare... pensi tu a portare i server?  :Razz: 

----------

## tuxer

Ehm coff coff:roll:  al momento i dual xeon sono impegnati, però se volete porto un p2 e un ibook, va bene lo stesso?  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> Ehm coff coff:roll:  al momento i dual xeon sono impegnati, però se volete porto un p2 e un ibook, va bene lo stesso? 

 

Mmm vedremo di accontentarci  :Razz: 

E se, oltre a fare un giro, vuoi aiutare nella gestione dello stand aggiungiti in questo thread (nel forum dei Gechi).

----------

## Lucacri

Io dovrei esserci  :Smile:  Se tutto va bene faccio anche l'esame. PS: cosa mi consigliate di studiare? O basta semplicemente dirgli "We, ho installato una gentoo da stage 1 da solo, non basta??"  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Mi pare che sul sito di ibm ci sia qualcosa, prova a cominciare da la.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Se no c'è una guida della O'really fatta apposta per la certificazione LPI 102 e 102; comunque ricordati bene di studiare la bash, quindi variabili, redirezione e pipe e regular expression etc. etc. se hai fatto l'università (ingegneria) dovrebbe essere similare al compito di fondamenti di Informatica 2 per quello che riguarda la sezione Unix shell e programmazione... e poi il resto serve anche una buona esperienza e conoscenza delle distro principali e di come configurarne le periferiche e i servizi.  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tuxer

Ma che esame??

Contano qualcosa queste certificazioni??

----------

## sktrdie

ke palle  :Sad: 

A roma non fanno niente?

----------

## neryo

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> Io dovrei esserci  Se tutto va bene faccio anche l'esame. PS: cosa mi consigliate di studiare? O basta semplicemente dirgli "We, ho installato una gentoo da stage 1 da solo, non basta??" 

 

Esistono dei bellissimi tutorial della ibm proprio per le certificazioni lpi

----------

## gutter

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esistono dei bellissimi tutorial della ibm proprio per le certificazioni lpi

 

Alcuni mi pare siano scritti da D. Robbins.

----------

## neryo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   
> 
> Esistono dei bellissimi tutorial della ibm proprio per le certificazioni lpi ..
> 
> Alcuni mi pare siano scritti da D. Robbins.

 

si proprio lui! Almeno io ne ho 4 capitoli per 101 e 4 per 102 e li ha scritti tutti lui..  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Almeno io ne ho 4 capitoli per 101 e 4 per 102 e li ha scritti tutti lui.. 

 

Ragazzi potete eventualmente fornire l'indirizzo per poter consultare questi tutorial della IBM?

Possono sempre fare comodo  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   Almeno io ne ho 4 capitoli per 101 e 4 per 102 e li ha scritti tutti lui..  
> 
> Ragazzi potete eventualmente fornire l'indirizzo per poter consultare questi tutorial della IBM?
> 
> Possono sempre fare comodo 

 

si ma ti mando un pm.. ciao

----------

## Dr.Dran

Auguro un MEGA: "In bocca al LUPO" per tutti i partecipanti alle certificazioni!!!

P.S. Spero che queste iniziative continuino ad esistere ed a essere alla portata economica di tutti come sono queste!

Ciauzzzzzz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

uffa', avessi avuto un po' di tempo un giro lo facevo volentieri anch'io  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Peach

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> uffa', avessi avuto un po' di tempo un giro lo facevo volentieri anch'io 

 

si, diciamo che non hanno avuto molta accortezza nel scegliere i giorni... il mese sì.. visto che sono dei giorni stupendi

----------

## ElDios

FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO!!!!!

Vogliamo le FOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Peach...ed un resoconto del GentooPub di ieri sera...la storia posso scriverla io, tu metti in piedi una foto-gallery e il video se si riesce a reperirlo!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO, FO-TO!!!!!
> 
> Vogliamo le FOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Peach...ed un resoconto del GentooPub di ieri sera...la storia posso scriverla io, tu metti in piedi una foto-gallery e il video se si riesce a reperirlo!
> 
>   

 

fatta... ma prima della gallery dovrei mettere me in piedi...  :Laughing: 

----------

## ElDios

Peach dove l'hai messa? vuoi che scriva un riassunto? io ho già altri progetti!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  FERMATEMI!!!!!! Ho già letto sulla mailing list che stanno per fare un display LCD A COLORI con supporto touch screen!!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   FERMATEMIIIIIIIIIIII!!!

Intanto rimanendo con i piedi per terra, mi sto già guardado in giro per trovare lo chassis per le pile, e sto progettando lo scatolotto in legno con i buchi come ci eravamo detti ieri sera..

----------

## Peach

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Peach dove l'hai messa? vuoi che scriva un riassunto? io ho già altri progetti!!!    FERMATEMI!!!!!! Ho già letto sulla mailing list che stanno per fare un display LCD A COLORI con supporto touch screen!!!     FERMATEMIIIIIIIIIIII!!!
> 
> Intanto rimanendo con i piedi per terra, mi sto già guardado in giro per trovare lo chassis per le pile, e sto progettando lo scatolotto in legno con i buchi come ci eravamo detti ieri sera..

 

vai di resoconto su www.gentoo.it/forums

sto finendo di configurare gallery2

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Intanto rimanendo con i piedi per terra, mi sto già guardado in giro per trovare lo chassis per le pile, e sto progettando lo scatolotto in legno con i buchi come ci eravamo detti ieri sera..

 

Uh avete giá pianificato tutto allora.... facciamo l'ordine da 100?

----------

## ElDios

il mio direttore mi ha segnalato che se raccogliamo ordini possiamo fare richiesta di averne con lo sconto...  :Laughing:  dunque signori fatevi avanti e fatemelo sapere che li contatto io direttamente..ok? naturalmente la quantità no nè vincolante.. però più ne prendiamo più ci scontano..

----------

## randomaze

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> il mio direttore mi ha segnalato che se raccogliamo ordini possiamo fare richiesta di averne con lo sconto...  dunque signori fatevi avanti e fatemelo sapere che li contatto io direttamente..ok?

 

Prima dovresti specificare che stiamo parlando di questa scheda.

Secondo splitto il thread perché stiamo andando fuori tema... anzi meglio: aprine uno nuovo tu cosí nel primo post metti i dettagli tecnici  :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

se sei d'accordo posto anche qui il racconto del GentooPub che c'è sul forum dei gechi... http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1426#1426

----------

## randomaze

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> se sei d'accordo posto anche qui il racconto del GentooPub che c'è sul forum dei gechi... http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1426#1426

 

uh cosa mi sono perso  :Sad: 

----------

